
Show HN: A full-featured public spreadsheet you can share and forget - fiatjaf
http://sheets.alhur.es/s/z6nric
======
osullivj
Where does the computation happen? Is it all handled by JS in the browser, or
is any done on the server side?

~~~
fiatjaf
All on the client side. If you look at the network tab, you'll see that the
sheet information is just just a JSON file fetched directly from S3.

------
fiatjaf
Any feedback is appreciated.

